# Daisy and family



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is daisy and her family, they look bigger than they are in the photo, i use Daisy on fox she has took the single, but i use her on them with one of the bigger dogs, the other 3 are ratting bushing and rabbits, cheers jeff
Daisy 1/2 bed x 1/2 whip, 19in high and 8years,
Peanut 1/2 bed x 1/2 whip, 20in high and 3 years
Rosa 3/4 whip x 1/4 bed 17in high and 5years
Bella 3/4 whip x 1/4 bed 22in high and 1years,

Daisy, peanut, Rosa, Bella


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Love your dogs!They look like a good crew. Had dogs all my life. My current character, Zulu, is an Airedale Terrier. He is purebred, registered ... but a bit over the breed standard in size. He is 4 years old and weighs in at 112 pounds. When you sit at your dining room table, his shoulder blades are about an inch higher than the table. He loves little dogs ... I have taught him to lie down when he sees one so it will approach him. But he was jumped by big dogs a couple of times when he was just a pup. Now whenever he encounters a big dog, he figures it wants to fight, so he just goes at it and has the other dog down in a couple of seconds. As you can imagine I have to be very careful where I take him to exercise.

I have a very remote piece of property ... water access only. There are a lot of bears and cougars there. Zulu and I sort of look after each other when we are up there. I do not hunt much around here any more ... bit of a pity ... but my old hunting buddy died some years ago. Wish there was more small game around, as then I would get back into it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good looking pack of dogs!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking dogs jeff!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Love your dogs!They look like a good crew. Had dogs all my life. My current character, Zulu, is an Airedale Terrier. He is purebred, registered ... but a bit over the breed standard in size. He is 4 years old and weighs in at 112 pounds. When you sit at your dining room table, his shoulder blades are about an inch higher than the table. He loves little dogs ... I have taught him to lie down when he sees one so it will approach him. But he was jumped by big dogs a couple of times when he was just a pup. Now whenever he encounters a big dog, he figures it wants to fight, so he just goes at it and has the other dog down in a couple of seconds. As you can imagine I have to be very careful where I take him to exercise.
> 
> I have a very remote piece of property ... water access only. There are a lot of bears and cougars there. Zulu and I sort of look after each other when we are up there. I do not hunt much around here any more ... bit of a pity ... but my old hunting buddy died some years ago. Wish there was more small game around, as then I would get back into it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks its the same for me with dogs, even though they are small, if you fight one you fight them all, they are fearless little dogs,

and thanks every one i love my dogs, jef


----------

